# web server apache flash problem



## rowinms (Jun 10, 2009)

I am building a web server running freebsd 7.1

i used apache22, and upload an HTML file with texts in it and it works fine.

however, I tested another one, index.html with a .swf inside. So I opened my firefox and browsed the website, it did not load the flash/swf.

I don't know what is missing, do I have to install another third party app? or a plugin? a patch? 

thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 10, 2009)

What does [cmd=]grep swf /usr/local/etc/apache22/mime.types[/cmd] produce? Oh, and do you have mod_mime.so enabled in httpd.conf?


----------



## rowinms (Jun 10, 2009)

hi Dutchdaemon

result from your given command

application/x-shockwave-flash                   swf
video/vnd.sealed.swf

mod_mime.so
---
i have this on my httpd

LoadModule mime_module libexec/apache22/mod_mime.so


----------



## rowinms (Jun 10, 2009)

edit:

I re-checked the HTML. under dreamweaver, the swf was placed in the html, but the source was not linked, so I just input the swf source file and location then everything goes smooth, well at least for now.

thanks Dutch ...


----------

